# Post El Camino



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

almost done.....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

are those yours? :scrutinize:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 07:04 PM~9311805
> *are those yours?  :scrutinize:
> *


they are hosted in "menacemodels" folder..... menace = biggs?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 26 2007, 10:33 PM~9312177
> *they are hosted in "menacemodels" folder..... menace = biggs?
> *


 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 26 2007, 07:33 PM~9312177
> *they are hosted in "menacemodels" folder..... menace = biggs?
> *


Actually they are BIGGS, first page on his topic on here. I thought the desk looked familiar.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 26 2007, 07:33 PM~9312177
> *they are hosted in "menacemodels" folder..... menace = biggs?
> *


 :biggrin: THOSE ARE MINE..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:werd: fukkin poser...... knew as soon as i saw them too....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS MY HOMIE ROLLIN...HE WAS GETTING THE TOPIC GOING...HE'S BUILDING AN ELCO


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

shits all good homiez :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 26 2007, 07:05 PM~9313510
> *shits all good homiez :thumbsup:
> *


quit being modest and post your damn 59 el camino....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

LET ME BUT MY CAR BACK TOGETHER THEN I WILL POST PICS


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

AM TOO LAZY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Not posing fuckers, just like to see elcos lol, I'll show you mine in just a few more months. What up Big 'Ol Pan. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Wow nice cars, you guys are talented as fuck.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's an old promo that I've had for a couple years. I haven't done anything to it yet, except throw some wires on it, but it IS an El Camino, so I figured I'd post it in this thread.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

since everybody is posting up elcos here's mine


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Once I get off my ass and get it finished the Elco in the background will finally get finished.....


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Here is another shot of it in the background........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres my elco's !


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

there all awesome, Ive never built an El Camino


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

post mine up LOW 

well the one im getting from you


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

post mine up LOW 

well the one im getting from you


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a little sumthin that will catch your eye rollin lol :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 28 2007, 04:10 PM~9325628
> *heres a little sumthin that will catch your eye rollin lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like this coulda been in the x-mas build off

awsome job


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WOW


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

My turn!! :biggrin: 

















Chris


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

this is a ...old pic .. still havent fixed trailing arms .


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Stuck, but the regal got him. :biggrin:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

I GOT A ELCO KILLING ALL THESE I'LL POST IT IN A COUPLE WEEKS JUST LET ME FINISH THE BARE METAL :machinegun::worship: DBONE818


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

is that so :uh:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Dec 1 2007, 02:49 AM~9347315
> *I GOT A ELCO KILLING ALL THESE I'LL POST IT IN A COUPLE WEEKS JUST LET ME FINISH THE BARE METAL        :machinegun::worship:  DBONE818
> *


If its killin em why dont you jus post the shit up with out the foil and prove it..


Or didn't it come from Ebay yet?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 1 2007, 12:14 PM~9348185
> *Or didn't it come from Ebay yet?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## javzam78 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's a few more of my many projects... 79 elcamino promo...


















revell/monogram 78 elcamino...


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Lookin real good bro


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Dec 1 2007, 02:49 AM~9347315
> *I GOT A ELCO KILLING ALL THESE I'LL POST IT IN A COUPLE WEEKS JUST LET ME FINISH THE BARE METAL        :machinegun::worship:  DBONE818
> *


 :uh: 

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

:loco: oh you got jokes ebay huh... i built it myself just let me finish the foil... that yellow one is kind of tight though.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats basicly the #1 rule on here......pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Dec 1 2007, 09:32 PM~9351845
> *:loco: oh you got jokes ebay huh... i built it myself just let me finish the foil... that yellow one is kind of tight though.
> *


You can talk shit all you want, but, until you post some pics, it's just talk.


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

i can feel that, pics or didnt happen just hold up you will see... soon


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 1 2007, 08:43 PM~9351916
> *thats basicly the #1 rule on here......pics or it didnt happen
> *


 :yes: :yes: what he said :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin: ive learned well lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Dec 1 2007, 11:27 PM~9352680
> *i can feel that, pics or didnt happen just hold up you will see... soon
> *


Better be worth the wait. Better be as badass as you say, or we're all gonna clown your ass! :biggrin:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 1 2007, 10:50 PM~9352842
> *Better be worth the wait. Better be as badass as you say, or we're all gonna clown your ass! :biggrin:
> *


 i'll post it tomorrow unfinished no foil i gotta get my sd memory card reader from the homie...
:thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

This was built in 06.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's another one...Not mines but one of my homies from Hawaii...


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Dec 1 2007, 09:32 PM~9351845
> *:loco: oh you got jokes ebay huh... i built it myself just let me finish the foil... that yellow one is kind of tight though.
> *


9 posts on the site, Talkin shit already.... Your smart. Real smart. Ebay jokes? The funny thing is it wasn't a joke... Like Time said, until you post pics its talkin shit. Cause guess what, I got Pope John Paul the 3rd stuffed in my basement... Too bad my camera's broke or I'd snap pics


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 06:07 AM~9353660
> *9 posts on the site, Talkin shit already.... Your smart. Real smart. Ebay jokes? The funny thing is it wasn't a joke... Like Time said, until you post pics its talkin shit. Cause guess what, I got Pope John Paul the 3rd stuffed in my basement... Too bad my camera's broke or I'd snap pics
> *


Thats a shame  



:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:werd: hope to see some pics today.... :uh:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 10:35 AM~9354656
> *:werd: hope to see some pics today....  :uh:
> *


 MY BAD STILL DONT HAVE THE CARD READER
:banghead: TO POST MY ELCO JUST BE PATIENT IM FINISHING THE BARE METAL RIGHT NOW IN THE MEANTIME I KNOW YALL THINK IM BULLSHITIN BUT WATCH....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cameraphone pics at least? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 08:11 PM~9358692
> *cameraphone pics at least?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 THATS THE PROBLEM I GOT PICS ON THE PHONE BUT I DONT HAVE THE SD CARD READER..... JUST CHILL 2MORROW 2MORROW 2MORROW 4SURE...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

send the pics to your email in a text message :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

making up excuses already :uh:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

CANT TEXT (PREPAID)... JUST BE PATIENT...


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 2 2007, 08:16 PM~9358751
> *making up excuses already :uh:
> *


 WHERES YOUR ELCO SPIKEKID 999
:dunno: LET ME SEE WHAT YOU WORKIN WITH


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

tore mine apart for parts on other vehicles,dont care for chevs to much,i work on mopars. plus i post pics of what im workin on


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

RIGHT RIGHT


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

quit talkin shit and post ur fuckin pics kid :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Dec 2 2007, 09:50 PM~9359219
> *RIGHT RIGHT
> *


Quit beatin around the bush.... I think i smell bullshit is that you bro?


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Dec 2 2007, 09:28 PM~9358947
> *WHERES YOUR ELCO SPIKEKID 999
> :dunno: LET ME SEE WHAT YOU WORKIN WITH
> *


He aint the one who said he has one killin em all but yet cant show pics..Dont talk shit if you cant back it up... Cause first off you talk alot of shit to the members who been round a long while and yours is gonna tear em up....aint no fuckin wonder u cant get pics today........mail dont come on sundays :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Dec 2 2007, 09:23 PM~9358860
> *CANT TEXT (PREPAID)... JUST BE PATIENT...
> *


wow thats a bad ass model ... did you build it all yourself .... love the color!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Dec 3 2007, 12:16 AM~9360573
> *wow thats a bad ass model ... did you build it all yourself .... love the color!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: its the invisable paint or maybe its shining so much 
its blinding us and we cant see the pic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

BTW you can text on a prepaid phone. I got a prepaid for my car stuff and I text on it all the time.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

muterfuker cant build shit or else he got some one else to do it POST YOUR PICS FUCKER


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 3 2007, 12:27 AM~9360653
> *muterfuker cant build shit or else he got some one else to do it POST YOUR PICS FUCKER
> *


 Like I said homie.. Bought the car on E-bay. The dude who sold it shipped it out later than he expected. So now he ran his mouth, Mail dont come sundays so now he is shittin in his little briches thinking what his next excuse would be. Then on top of that he has a camera phone that takes pictures but he can't send them. His mom left him in a poopy huggys diaper today he is more pissed off than a retarded pervert with paulsy trying to draw tits on a etch a sketch....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

liek i said, nuttin but excuses :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

maybe he spent to much making (or buying) this "badass elco" "thatll kill em all" that he's to broke to aford a digital camera


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

YUP


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 3 2007, 12:20 AM~9360597
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao: its the invisable paint or maybe its shining so much
> its blinding us and we cant see the pic :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: you know you like his houdini style of building .. nice houdini white with thee houdini 2 bar knock off... the name of his elco is harry houdini


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 2 2007, 02:38 AM~9353468
> *This was built in 06.
> 
> 
> ...


just so you know, i posted a shit load of these models on the elco topic. these are amazing!!!! god job! keep up the good work.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Dec 3 2007, 01:37 AM~9360734
> *:biggrin:  you know you like his  houdini style of building .. nice houdini white with thee houdini 2 bar knock off...  the name of his elco is harry houdini
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Dec 2 2007, 09:13 PM~9358712
> *THATS THE PROBLEM I GOT PICS ON THE PHONE BUT I DONT HAVE THE SD CARD READER..... JUST CHILL 2MORROW 2MORROW 2MORROW 4SURE...
> *


TOMORROW IS ALREADY TODAY, OR IS IT GOING TO BE TODAYS TOMORROW ??? EITHER WAY, CANT WHAT TO SEE THEE BADDEST OF THE BAD ELCO... I THINK IT IS GOING TO BE DONKED OUT FOR SOME STRANGE REASON ??? OR HE IS GOING TO GIVE MR PANCHO1969 ELCO SOME MAD ASS COMP ????????


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

it still hasnt arrived yet :uh:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

That fool wasn't home to sign the delivery confirmation :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Dec 3 2007, 06:55 PM~9365986
> *TOMORROW IS ALREADY TODAY, OR IS IT GOING TO BE TODAYS TOMORROW ??? EITHER WAY,  CANT WHAT TO SEE THEE BADDEST OF THE BAD ELCO... I THINK IT IS GOING TO BE DONKED OUT FOR SOME STRANGE REASON ???  OR HE IS GOING TO GIVE MR PANCHO1969 ELCO SOME MAD ASS COMP ????????
> *




hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Dec 1 2007, 09:32 PM~9351845
> *:loco: oh you got jokes ebay huh... i built it myself just let me finish the foil... that yellow one is kind of tight though.
> *



Crazy fool.... You got more excuses than anyone I kno


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

everyones waiting


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

still


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 08:25 PM~9367535
> *still
> *


 i hope you muthufuckas are ready because i jusy got my memory card reader it time to post some flicks and shut you muthafuckas up who thought i was bullshitin its low budget camphone pics but here it come you ready lay it low?????


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

I GUESS THATS ENOUGH 4 NOW STILL NOT FINISHED HAVE TO PUT CLEAR COAT AND BUMPERS SO BE ON THE LOOKOUT I HAVE SOME MORE SHIT TOO IN THE CLOSET I'LL PULL THEM OUT ONE BY ONE.... HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE IT NO DISRESPECT TO THE OTHER MODEL BUILDERS OUT PEACE..... DBZ 818


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image16se3.jpg


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

got anymore pics besides the 1 ????


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

You could have atleast got the whole car in the pic!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Cant see tha elco,pics too small.......And its a Donk....... :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i think i remeber seein that on ebay too :biggrin:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2007, 09:31 PM~9368195
> *i think i remeber seein that on ebay too :biggrin:
> *


 YOU AINT SAW THIS ON EBAY I GOT THE PAINT IN THE GARAGE HOMIE I WOULDNT FLOSS NO ONE ELSES WORK IM REALER THAN THAT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i was kiddin man. its alright but it aint killin em.


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2007, 09:41 PM~9368306
> *i was kiddin man. its alright but it aint killin em.
> *


 YEAH I PROBABLY PUT A LIL TOOMUCH ON IT I WAS JUST TRYING TO HYPE YOU FOOLS UP BUT EVERYONE JUMPED ON ME ITS COOL I'LL POST MORE PICS WHEN ITS DONE DONE... IM FENNA GO LAY WITH MY GIRL THOUGH IM OUT...


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

can you make the pics a little bigger ???
they are kinda hard to see that small course I am blind in one eye and cant see out the other.


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 3 2007, 09:49 PM~9368374
> *can you make the pics a little bigger ???
> they are kinda hard to see that small course I am blind in one eye and cant see out the other.
> *




HERES THE PROOF ITS NOT FROM EBAY B4 AND AFTER I'LL BIGGER PICS 2MORROW


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hhhmmm :scrutinize:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

shoulda left the wires on it. they look much better


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 3 2007, 10:29 PM~9368169
> *Cant see tha elco,pics too small.......And its a Donk....... :angry:
> *


THANK YOU, THANK YOU ... TOLD YOU GUYS IT WAS GOING TO BE DONKED OUT ... DAM IT I SHOULD HAVE PLACED MONEY ON THIS FOOL .......


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2007, 11:07 PM~9368526
> *shoulda left the wires on it. they look much better
> *


NO HE WAS BETTER OFF NOT POSTING ANY PICS :biggrin: .... THAT WOULD BE MUCH BETTER... I THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE THEE BADDEST OF THE BAD OF ALL ELCOS ...BOOOOOOO!!! BOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lol you gotta admit, if he left the wires on it,it would look at LEAST a LIL better. somehow i figured it was gonna be donked out too.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dbone818+Nov 30 2007, 11:49 PM~9347315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2007, 08:31 PM~9368729
> *lol you gotta admit, if he left the wires on it,it would look at LEAST a LIL better. somehow i figured it was gonna be donked out too.
> *



well yea... the only thing bigger than their wheels is their attitude....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2007, 11:31 PM~9368729
> *lol you gotta admit, if he left the wires on it,it would look at LEAST a LIL better. somehow i figured it was gonna be donked out too.
> *


QUITE TRYING TO BE HIS FREIND :biggrin: THERE IS SOME CLEAN ASS CARS POSTED ...JUST DONT THINK HE GOT ANY BROWNIE POINTS WITH THAT CAR ....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

naw i aint tryin to be his friend and yes there are many other cleaner rides posted here. espesily yours and pancho's. id have to say those are my favorite cuz they are different (caddy and olds). but no disrespect to anyone else cuz there all clean


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2007, 08:47 PM~9368869
> *naw i aint tryin to be his friend and yes there are many other cleaner rides posted here. espesily yours and pancho's. id have to say those are my favorite cuz they are different (caddy and olds). but no disrespect to anyone else cuz there all clean
> *


lets see you make a phantom Mopar el camino..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 4 2007, 02:18 AM~9369108
> *lets see you make a phantom Mopar el camino.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol maybe after the dart. im gonna sit down and take my time on that one


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: any idea what car you'd use?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well i got plenty of extra 69 chagers,a 71 duster,and a 71 cuda. i may have more somewhere...just have to look


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool.... uffin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

we'll see what happens. hopefully i remember lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

heres another one i built a while back


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HERES ONE I STARTED BUT NEVER FINISHED :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 4 2007, 03:24 PM~9372693
> *HERES ONE I STARTED BUT NEVER FINISHED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean ... what are you waiting for, finish the dam thing ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

or send it to me LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ill finish it and send it back to ya


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 4 2007, 02:13 PM~9372616
> *heres another one i built a while back
> 
> 
> ...


 see im not a hater this purple elco is sick who ever built it much props... i like the red on too


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

hahahaha god damn it u mother fucker buy me some new fucker boxers homie I just shit when I looked at that car.... U r fuckin gay and you said it was killin em all? I been sittin here for 4 days holdin in this shit not leavin incase you posted now I see it, Shit all in my drawers and..... It sucks. Your car I mean


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 4 2007, 03:24 PM~9372693
> *HERES ONE I STARTED BUT NEVER FINISHED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 5 2007, 03:47 AM~9377791
> *
> *



i love that color homie, and those wheels................... tryin to sell ? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 4 2007, 06:24 PM~9372693
> *HERES ONE I STARTED BUT NEVER FINISHED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


love the color homie, and the wheels........................... tryin to sell homie? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

blah........... i fucked that one up! oops


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 4 2007, 02:24 PM~9372693
> *HERES ONE I STARTED BUT NEVER FINISHED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY, I'M STILL WAITING FOR THAT..................SMILEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that shit is fuck nice bro :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Dec 4 2007, 05:10 PM~9373945
> *see im not a hater this purple elco is sick who ever built it much props... i like the red on too
> *


thanks dbone


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... homie puttin out some top notch builds!!!!


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 6 2007, 05:40 PM~9392134
> *thanks dbone
> *


 no problem
:werd:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2007, 06:26 PM~9392554
> *damn.... homie puttin out some top notch builds!!!!
> *


who who :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THIS IS ONE I BUILT...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice color marinate :biggrin:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

THIS IS MINE CAMINO


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 7 2007, 12:11 AM~9395290
> *who who  :0
> *


VItreryda


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 9 2007, 12:08 AM~9407153
> *VItreryda
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 4 2007, 04:24 PM~9372693
> *HERES ONE I STARTED BUT NEVER FINISHED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna finish this one i got from lowandbeyond


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 6 2007, 02:43 PM~9390161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 8 2007, 04:40 PM~9405504
> *THIS IS ONE I BUILT...
> 
> 
> ...


sell me one!!! shit!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 8 2007, 10:59 PM~9407827
> *im gonna finish this one i got from lowandbeyond
> 
> 
> ...


elco looks tight bodine


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 18 2007, 09:04 PM~9481371
> *
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 i just got an idea after lookin at dade county's x-mas gift....has anyone made a 58 elco?? thatd be an interesting one to see...and im still coming up with ideas for my mopar elco that RO originaly gave me the idea :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 16 2007, 10:01 PM~9467260
> *sell me one!!! shit!!!!!!
> *


 IM FRILL. ANYONE?????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

any of you fuck heads alive? give me one of those damn modles!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 3 2008, 10:55 PM~9602508
> *any of you fuck heads alive? give me one of those damn modles!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




fuck.......since you asked sooooooooo nicely. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 8 2007, 11:59 PM~9407827
> *im gonna finish this one i got from lowandbeyond
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy: :cheesy: 



Heres MOSTHATED!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 heres the one im workin on :cheesy:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

[/quote]
Very nice!!! :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Where do you get these kits. I want to build a minature of my 81 elco.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 4 2008, 05:52 PM~9610048
> *Where do you get these kits. I want to build a minature of my 81 elco.
> *


search ebay for "mpc el camino"


----------

